# What do you hate about fish keeping?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's fun to have a BIG fish tank, but wait till you see their BIG toilet bowl. 

It took me 3 hours just to clean my FX5 inside out

Mountain size of dirty sponges....  Makes me wanna cry everytime...


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Im starting to hate my polleni (aptly named torpedo by my fiance) biting my finger every time I feed the tank. At first it was kind of funny like when my fish splash me but now he's starting to tear the skin !! I know it isn't aggression but c'mon don't fish know not to bite the hand that feeds them!!!? 

I also hate that I never have enough tanks for what I want to do ! 

Otherwise, I love it!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I dislike how the hobby is more of a money sink than anything. Always got to have a new tank with new plants


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I dislike how the hobby is more of a money sink than anything. Always got to have a new tank with new plants


It's not a money sink if you do it smart. You can at least get your fish free-- buy a group of 10 juvie X at 1" for nothing, sell half at 5" make a profit get some fish food and the other five fish are free. Then they spawn. Raise those and sell them. Buy new tank. Repeat.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I hate how my other half thinks keeping lots of computer crap is not the same as having a couple of fish tanks. 

I have 6 3 x 2 foot boxes full of cords...cords!!! I managed to get my fish stuff down to one box D:


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh oh.....I have the computer crap and the fish tanks. I run 5 computers with another hand full in reserve and 3 tanks running and 3+ on reserve.....with all the associated stuff to have all computers and tanks running at once. 

And no matter what it's never really free. You still have to buy food, pay for water and electricity and time, etc.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh don't get me wrong, I am totally cool with the mingaling of fish crap and computer crap. I just wanna start a guppie tank for Kat and I can't. *pouts* LOL!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It having more living space than I do.

Besides that we're cool.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

My #1 peeve -- MOVING THE TANK!

I will be moving in about a month and even thinking about moving the tank freaks me out.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I hate how fish accidently breed for you, but when you try to do it properly, they refuse =D


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Cleaning their poop in a densely planted tank...it's a nightmare trying not to suck up all the plants.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ugh moving tanks... I agree!!


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

It can be pricey when starting out, especially if you are new to the hobby, and that is usually when LFS try to sell ya everything under the moon. 

Lucky for this site, that has changed for me


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I hate selling fish or fish stuff. I am so glad for fish clubs and their auctions so I can sell this stuff without hassle.

I hate that if you got every fish you wanted you would end up with 100+ tanks.

I hate plant material clogging up my filter intake.

I hate that all the fish I want are always over an hour drive away.

I hate how large fish tanks are so dam heavy and it is hard to find strong people to help pick one up.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I hate that if you got every fish you wanted you would end up with 100+ tanks
> 
> I hate that all the fish I want are always over an hour drive away.
> 
> I hate how large fish tanks are so dam heavy and it is hard to find strong people to help pick one up.


LOL that sounds like me, only 2500 gallons and counting. I have 65 tanks there is only 2 under 45 gallons. 

I have lived my whole life out side of any city so driving is just a fact of life.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I hate moving tanks...lol


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Going to the store to specifically pick something up, getting distracted by all the goodies/livestock, then having to go _back_ to buy what I forgot to snag in the first place...

(Endless cycle - repeat as applicable)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

^^^^^^ Ugh YES!!! LOL

Also... spending way more than I was supposed to and having to show the other half. D:


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, and I REALLY HATE when fish get sick or die.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Oh yeah, and I REALLY HATE when fish get sick or die.


I hate when they live and live and you can't get anything new unless you get rid of them or buy a new tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol hehehe......


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

snaggle said:


> LOL that sounds like me, only 2500 gallons and counting. I have 65 tanks there is only 2 under 45 gallons.
> 
> I have lived my whole life out side of any city so driving is just a fact of life.


Im jealous! (Of the number of tanks, I hate driving around this city )


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> Going to the store to specifically pick something up, getting distracted by all the goodies/livestock, then having to go _back_ to buy what I forgot to snag in the first place...
> 
> (Endless cycle - repeat as applicable)


This is why I started making a shopping list about five years ago and I only buy what's on it

"Bulb, AC70 foam, check valve, X food, prime"


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I hate rescaping the tank!! Always takes time and you can never be happy with it.


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> It's fun to have a BIG fish tank, but wait till you see their BIG toilet bowl.
> 
> It took me 3 hours just to clean my FX5 inside out
> 
> Mountain size of dirty sponges....  Makes me wanna cry everytime...


how often do you clean the filter ??
are the bacteria not supposed to break down most of the crap ??


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

I hate:

Algae
Ich (or any parasite for that matter)
fish that don't get along
fish that won't breed
fish that won't live
fish that won't die
water changes
cheap equipment
expensive equipment
broken equipment (that I don't throw out)

That's my top 10.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Acrylic said:


> I hate:
> 
> Algae
> Ich (or any parasite for that matter)
> ...


I disagree. Fish that won't die are the good kind of fish. Nobody wants fish that die. Fish that won't die are the way to go. Also, algae is your friend, my friend, and your fish's friend. I only clean algae off the front glass and let it grow wherever else it wants to. Algae is another component of nature's attempt to stabilize the little ecosystem in our aquariums. We encourage nitrifying bacteria, but why not algae? Algae is also a perfect home for all kinds of micro-organisms that add to diversity, help break down waste, and are great food for fry.

Cheap equipment blows though. Sometimes it sucks too. Usually not as hard as it's supposed to or as long. And sometimes, it leaks. Which blows. And sucks. Both at the same time.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

man i love everything...talk to my wife she is the one who hates certain things. Like dirty bathtub, water on the floor, dirty bathroom sink, husband not in bed at 1 am..i could probably go on and on. To me it's all an experience, i study everything and love everything sometimes i wish i lived in that world 3 inches tall would be cool.


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> *I dislike how the hobby is more of a money sink than anything. *Always got to have a new tank with new plants


oh ya that is the truth !!!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> I dislike how the hobby is more of a money sink than anything. Always got to have a new tank with new plants


+1 The Fish -CULT-


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> +1 The Fish -CULT-


its a cheap hobby compared to golf, even sport fishing,
cats and dogs, etc


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

bluegill said:


> its a cheap hobby compared to golf, even sport fishing,
> cats and dogs, etc


Let me introduce you to reefkeeping.


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

bluegill said:


> its a cheap hobby compared to golf, even sport fishing,
> cats and dogs, etc


not at my house


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

bluegill said:


> its a cheap hobby compared to golf, even sport fishing,
> cats and dogs, etc


depends how you look at it, if you're playing in a league or just recreational.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Amen to the breeding troubles.

I very much dislike that dwarf gouramis and neon tetras have their own ravaging, uncureable diseases.

I also dislike that fish can die so easily. 

The last thing, I'd have to agree with the money. Even just set ups are expensive, then you're a perfectionist so you have to buy all this care equipment... I've started making my own supplies!

...But I would not give it up for these reasons.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Let me introduce you to reefkeeping.


Reef keeping is pretty reasonable compared to sport fishing. lol


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate the cost of going to shows in Ontario and making new friends who encourage my addiction. Also hate the cost of flying to California in the winter to pick up fish too. If I have to go to San Fran in November to get some bettas, it's tough but I do it. Don't really like all these people who want me to get more tanks either. I have enough!! Must say the positives of fish keeping outwieigh the negatives!!!


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

Darkside said:


> Reef keeping is pretty reasonable compared to sport fishing. lol


sport fishing = $50 - $100 per day on gasoline alone.
Cost of boat, food, etc.
Golfing, well, just as expensive.

You can watch your reef at home everyday.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

ya my wife hates the same things as your wife does lol


----------



## cichlidsnorth (Dec 2, 2009)

fish keeping is cheap compared to serious sport fishing-$30000 boat- $5000 tackle and rods-$700 a year to insure boat- gas, gas in truck to tow boat and on and on. The most expensive thing about fish keeping for me is electricity, I have 15 tanks


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I hate that I don't have room in my house for more than my current 14 tanks.

I hate it when I am changing water and I forget to unplug a heater which becomes overheated above the water. I also hate it when I unplug the heater during the water change, so it doesn't overheat, then forget to plug it back in again afterwards, and I "freeze" my tank. (I've taken to horizontal submersed orientation near the bottom of the tank for this reason).

I hate it when having to go to my job gets in the way of my morning time-with-my fish.

I hate it when a hole slightly smaller than a loach which didn't contain one this morning, suddenly does. I also hate it when a loach decides it's time to head for the hills and finds a gap in the hood and escapes. Usually I find fish jerky somewhere within 20 feet of the spot where he launched off on his final adventure.

And while I do hate it when a beloved fish dies, I also hate it when a not-so-beloved fish hangs on forever. I feel bad for the guy. My son bought a blind cave fish, and it's living FOR EVER. Anybody want it?


W


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I hate that you can't rent fish.

I would love to try a fish out for a month or so and see if i still want it. If not I wish I could take it back to the fish store and try something else. Until I found something I wanted to keep. 

But alas fish are like Diamonds or Cars they are worth maxim 50% of purchase price after you walk out the door


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll rent you a Blind Cave fish really cheap! 

W


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I hate that you can't rent fish.
> 
> I would love to try a fish out for a month or so and see if i still want it. If not I wish I could take it back to the fish store and try something else. Until I found something I wanted to keep.
> 
> But alas fish are like Diamonds or Cars they are worth maxim 50% of purchase price after you walk out the door


You can rent fish. I believe it's 50% (or at least it used to be) of ticket price. I imagine you can rent-to-own and pay the remainder. A store I know used to and still may rent stuff for film use.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Okay it's time to open up a Consignment Fish Shop. All inventory there on consignment. And you can take home fish, once you bring in some consignment inventory. Sort of Netflix-for-fish. 

W


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

TBemba said:


> I hate that you can't rent fish.
> 
> I would love to try a fish out for a month or so and see if i still want it. If not I wish I could take it back to the fish store and try something else. Until I found something I wanted to keep.
> 
> But alas fish are like Diamonds or Cars they are worth maxim 50% of purchase price after you walk out the door


Rent fish.... I wish I could so that.  Happy nom noms for them if you need a cleaner crew for a week or month with algae all over the tank.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Rent fish.... I wish I could so that.  Happy nom noms for them if you need a cleaner crew for a week or month with algae all over the tank.


Wow do I ever second that!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I hate having a plan for a fish tank and then things not working out the way I want them to. 

I hate how fast a 10 gallon can turn around in terms of water quality.

I hate having my hardwood floors wet after 'scaping. 

I hate fish who hide under driftwood and I think they've died. 


but I LOVE plants!!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

also.. More Tank Syndrome. 

I have a metal stand that has a part on the bottom that could hold another 10 gal, or 2 fives.......

oh boy


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I hate that I can't find a triple-decker metal stand set to replace my ordinary metal tube stands. 

W


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I hate that I can't find a triple-decker metal stand set to replace my ordinary metal tube stands.
> 
> W


http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...BHeavy%2BDuty%2BShelving%2BUnit.jsp?locale=en

Each shelf holds 500 lbs - 4x 5g tanks comes in under 250lbs, or 3x 10g (335lbs full), or 2x 15g (340lbs). It can potentially hold 20x5g tanks


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...BHeavy%2BDuty%2BShelving%2BUnit.jsp?locale=en
> 
> Each shelf holds 500 lbs - 4x 5g tanks comes in under 250lbs, or 3x 10g (335lbs full), or 2x 15g (340lbs). It can potentially hold 20x5g tanks


I work at Cdn Tire. I can buy it and get u discount if needed.. just gotta meet me and have a ride to take the thing to your place..


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...BHeavy%2BDuty%2BShelving%2BUnit.jsp?locale=en
> 
> Each shelf holds 500 lbs - 4x 5g tanks comes in under 250lbs, or 3x 10g (335lbs full), or 2x 15g (340lbs). It can potentially hold 20x5g tanks


I would be a little worried A few people that wrote reviews stated that the shelves are flimsy and bent under the weight of heavy boxes


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I hate that I can't find a triple-decker metal stand set to replace my ordinary metal tube stands.
> 
> W


try this, http://toronto.kijiji.ca


----------

